# B-Boomer Authors and Readers Post Here (Fiction & Non-Fiction)



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby Boomers--Older, Wiser and Young at Heart.  If you're a member of the post WWII generation or writing books of interest for them, this is the thread for you!

Tell us about your books. Snippets or links to samples and websites welcome.

Dana Taylor,
author of "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Dana!  You knew I'd be here, didn't you?  

Thanks so much for starting this thread.

See you later, alligator!


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not sure I want to admit to being a Baby Boomer, but since I was born between 1946 and 1964, there seems to be no escaping the label. 

Not only that, the main character in my book is in her fifties and could probably be described as "young at heart and older, but wiser." She's a free spirit with a pragmatic streak.




_Book of Blognots, Not Blogs_ is a story about a reborn spinster named em, who embraces life and modern technology in her own unique way, aided and abetted by her blogging dog, Big M, who tries to explain all sorts of things that he doesn't really understand.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm in.  Thanks for starting this thread.  It can only lead to bigger piece of the pie.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,

Fancy meeting you all here. Now see, this is the first time I really read about Lee's book. "A reborn spinster." Is that like being a "reborn virgin"?

I'm scribbling names to sample. Snippets of work are encouraged here to give us a flavor of your work.

 In "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" our "hero" Phil is very much a BB-type guy--a divorced, former alcoholic attempting to redeem himself in his pre-teen daughter's eyes. Fortunately, he sees the humor in most every situation.

Who has more good stuff?
Dana Taylor


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

One Hundred Open Houses is clearly my boomer book.  Heroine is in her sixties but isn't that the new forty? 

"My life is like food I have purchased that clearly says, ‘refrigerate after opening,’ and I keep glancing at it on the shelf and think, ‘oh yeah, I really should refrigerate that.’"


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi... my 7th novel, SET THE NIGHT ON FIRE, goes back, in part, to the late Sixties in Chicago, so it's definitely a Boomer book.

Here's a short description:

Someone is trying to kill Lila Hilliard. During the Christmas holidays she returns from running errands to find her family home in flames, her father and brother trapped inside. Later, she is attacked by a mysterious man on a motorcycle. . . and the threats don't end there.
As Lila desperately tries to piece together who is after her and why, she uncovers information about her father's past in Chicago during the volatile days of the late 1960s . . . information he never shared with her, but now threatens to destroy her.
Part thriller, part historical novel, and part love story, Set the Night on Fire paints an unforgettable portrait of Chicago during a turbulent time: the riots at the Democratic Convention . . . the struggle for power between the Black Panthers and SDS . . . and a group of young idealists who tried to change the world.

My first series, the Ellie Foreman Mysteries also features a Boomer protagonist, but more about that later.

Here's a link to an excerpt that begins in 1968 just after the Chicago Democratic Convention:
http://www.libbyhellmann.com/setthenightonfire.html


----------



## AmberQueen (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I guess I'd better join here, too. I don't think my books qualify as baby boomer books, though, cause they go waaay back, to back when us boomers were mere twinkles in our great-great-great grandparents' eyes -- back to the 1920s. (Did I got the greats right, with 20 years for each generation?)

Anyway, I've been writing mysteries set against the backdrop of the Harlem Renaissance. My newest, _Black Orchid Blues,_ will be out in April.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Groovy thread.  


Set in 1988, BUT CAN YOU DRINK THE WATER? uses subtle observational humour, with an underlying pathos, to portray the upsets, hurt and changing family dynamics that emigration brings.  
It will appeal to fans of Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine.

'When Frank Turner informs his wife and teenage son they are emigrating from Liverpool to sunny South Africa, he is unprepared for their hostile response. His defiant son makes his own silent protest, and his wife’s assertion that “we never shoulda come” is parroted at every minor calamity.'

The book was a semi-finalist in the 2010 ABNA contest. The Publishers Weekly reviewer commented: 
“Droll, witty and utterly British. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.”


----------



## Deb Baker (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a boomer and proud of it - saw my first book in print at 50! And my first two (Murder Passes the Buck and Murder Talks Turkey) feature a 66 year old protag in the Michigan backwoods.

I really love writing about feisty older characters with a lot of life left in them!


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm a Baby Boomer.

I really miss those times when I think back. Simple food, friendlier people ( no cell phones growing out of their heads   ) and not as much poison in our food supply. Better drivers that actually respected the laws. They might as well save money and leave turn signals off the cars now...

I do wish they had desktop computers though, I had to wait for them.

Lambert


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh wait.  Does the age of the heroine or the period in which the book is set determine "boomer" status?  

Nothing To Lose and Best Friends are both set in the seventies, eighties but the heroines are in their twenties and thirties.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> Oh wait. Does the age of the heroine or the period in which the book is set determine "boomer" status?
> 
> Nothing To Lose and Best Friends are both set in the seventies, eighties but the heroines are in their twenties and thirties.


Rules are for amateurs.  Actually, I think either would be appropriate for this thread, especially since we're making it up as we go along.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

LOL.  Lee is right.  It is whatever we say it is.  On any given day & subject to change.  We'll see what works & that's where we'll go.  ;-)


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey, I think we have a party going on here!

Lambert--It is sort of fun to remember "back in the day," as my niece calls it. I think your books look most useful and helpful.

Consuelo--Your picture says "Writer." If 60 is the new 50, ect. I keep wondering if 20 is the new 10.

I'm going to search my books for a snippet you might find Boomer-friendly.

Dana Taylor
seriously promoting Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Dana, Here's a snippet from the first chapter of DECADES:  It's the early 1970's.  Barbara Roser has just met Nat Baum for the first time.  She's one of the first generation of women to achieve an executive position at a prominent book publisher;  he is the owner of a prosperous company just branching out into book tie-ins.  They have met to discuss the details of the working relationship between the two companies.  The scene ends like this:  

"Have lunch with me?"  he asked.  "We can talk some more."

Barbara knew perfectly well that Nat Baum wasn't asking her to lunch.  He was asking her if she'd sleep with him.

The Barbara Roser of the fifties wouldn't have understood his question.  The Barbara Roser of the sixties would have fallen into bed with him the same afternoon.  But this was the seventies, and all Barbara said was "Yes, I'd like to have lunch with you."


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

I was trying to explain our ongoing conversations here to a co-worker, and she just looked at me and said, 'You mean fiction of a certain age?"  Isn't that lovely?  Because I knew exactly what she meant, being a woman etc.  I was thinking about blogging.  I know it's a pain, but could we have a group blog?  One person responsible for two or three posts a month?  Reviews, observations, whatever?  What do you all think?  Is it even possible?  If we blog on Amazon, there's a way for it to go to Goodreads, and who knows, we may end up right under Neil Gaiman.  Which is a particular fantasy of mine, but that's a whole other conversation.  And yes, I did watch the original Mickey Mouse Club, but I never had a crush on Ricky Nelson because I was too busy having a crush on Annette Funicello.  I wanted to BE Annette Funicello. I though she was the most amazing girl in the world.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am a Baby Boomer and I certainly recall all of those things, Dana. I was actually a card-carrying member of the Mickey Mouse Club!

My book _Sounds of Murder _ is a cozy mystery because I like to read cozy mysteries. My heroine is not quite but almost Boomer age. She struggles with her career, husband, child--and solving murders along the way.

Here's a snippet:

She sat at the computer and reached into her purse for the CD. Removing the disk from its folder, she inserted the shiny circular disk into the CD drawer. Impatiently, she waited while the computer uploaded the data. She brought up her favorite acoustic analysis program and nervously loaded the data. Immediately, the screen filled with a spectrograph and wavy lines, indicating the presence of sound. Some of the waves were rounded rather than sharp, indicating to Pamela's perceptive eye that she was looking at human vocal sound in addition to mechanical or non-human sound. Placing a set of earplug speakers in her ears, she turned the volume control to a low level. She was totally engrossed in the screen in front of her as she moved her cursor to the start of the wavy line on the spectrograph and pressed play. 
An unbelievably strange, guttural sound was emitted. It was hard to determine what it was or even describe it--like nothing she'd ever heard before. Certainly it was human, but it sounded like choking and there were also non-human sounds too--things being bumped, pushed, a double-clicking noise, a scraping, and various other sounds she couldn't identify. The entire visual display was comprised of these sounds. Towards the end of the recorded section, the guttural, choking sound faded, as did the bumps and other noises. Finally, all the sounds ended abruptly. The wavy line on the spectrograph disappeared. Pamela clicked her cursor to indicate stop.

"What in God's name are you doing?" asked a voice

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

The special report “Anti-Aging for Baby Boomers and Everyone Else” 

Here’s a small taste of what’s inside:

Improve Mood page 11
Grow New Brain Cells p. 11
Reverse Memory Loss p. 20
Boost Immune System p.22
This so-called Health Food Robs You of Nutrition p.24
Most People will Consume this Everyday – - – not Knowing that it Makes Them Dumb p. 25
Want Energy and Heart Health? P.35
Increase Brain Functions and Intelligence p.36
Reduce Stress and Anxiety p. 44-51
Slow Aging p.48

Improve your memory and alertness
Feel younger
Live longer

Take control of your health starting today. Promote a healthy future with these lifestyle changes.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Boom? Okay. I admit it. I've been a professional author for 35 years.

A month ago, one of my best spy novels finally arrived on Kindle @ $2.99. There were 735,000 mass market paperbacks in print from Kensington in 1987, following the 1985 Doubleday release. 

FLOWERS FROM BERLIN by Noel Hynd

In a nutshell....

Romance, espionage and murder, Washington to New York to Berlin in 1939.

The reviews at the time:

From Library Journal:

This 1985 espionage thriller follows FBI agent William Cochran's efforts to stop a Nazi spy from assassinating FDR. Toss in a love affair with a British Secret Service operative and you have the makings of a page-turner. LJ's reviewer found the book "complex in characterization, crisp in dialogue, and thorough in its background" (LJ 3/15/85). 

"First rate!" - The Cleveland Plain-Dealer

"A Chiller!" - Los Angeles Times

"A Super spy novel!" The Savannah News-Presse

Enjoy!

Noel Hynd
[email protected] and on Facebook


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good evening--

I am so excited about this thread. The diversity--from AmberQueen to the "utterly British" Jan. New York Best Selling authors, fiction and non-fiction. As for the Mickey Mouse Club, all the girls wanted to by Annette. Remember the ending, "Why? Because we _like_ you!"

Dee, I am exploring the Blogasphere. Will probably send out a message at Facebook about that when I come up with something intelligent.

@Ruth, I smiled at your excerpt. A woman of the 70's wasn't afraid of exploring her sexual options. Remember "Fear of Flying"?

@Patricia--really cool use of the "Sounds of Murder." Only a paragraph, but grabbed me.

Say, I'm going to release a totally different book than my comedies. It's entitled Ever-Flowing Streams: Adventures in Prayer, subtitled A Spiritual Memoir and Guide to Pro-Active Prayer.

The Prologue and 1st Chapter are posted on Scribd.com http://www.scribd.com/doc/37067026/Ever-Flowing-Streams-Adventures-in-Prayer

If anybody wants to read it and perhaps volunteer to receive an ARC, I'd be thrilled to have a few more opinions before I publish. It's only novella length.
Have a great evening--
Dana Taylor
[email protected]


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Dana,

Finally flying in here...

Thanks for the thread. Yes, the diversity is very cool! Typical Boomers.

The Storyteller is about a 50ish widow on a path of rediscovery...

Sharon


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Sharon,

I like your tag: _an ordinary human finding her purpose in life...with a little help from her soul_

It has a nice sense of poignancy.

Dana


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

"Why? Because we like you!" Oh, yes, I remember it. Did you have your own set of mouseke-ears too?

So many wonderful Baby Boomer books I'm going to have to read! I will be checking this thread regularly.

Dana, I'd love to exchange ARCs with you. My next cozy mystery needs a few readers.

Patricia


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is my Sunday Sample from Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance
_Divorce is often part of the B-Boomer experience. Phil Wilcox has returned to his home town and taken a job coaching the high school football team in an attempt to be close to his estranged 11 year old daughter, Melissa. This scene takes place in the bleachers at football practice. _



Phil climbed the bleacher steps two at a time to reach Melissa, who sat in the middle of the empty metal benches. "Hey, kiddo, this is a pleasant surprise. How did you get here? Does your mom know where you are?"

Melissa chewed a wad of gum, pulling a long string out of her mouth once in a while. Her tattered jeans and old, stained t-shirt made him feel guilty. He'd press Pam to buy the kid some decent clothes.

"I rode my bike." Phil noted the bicycle parked in the grass. "Mom doesn't care where I go after school as long as I'm home by five. It isn't that far over here. Thought I'd check out the team. They really stunk last year. Looks like they still stink."

At that moment they watched the receiver fumble the ball. Phil winced.

"It's early in the season yet," Phil said. "So, how's school going? Do you like your teachers?"

"They're all right." Melissa kept chewing and watching the football practice, never making eye contact with Phil. Her long, stringy brown hair hung on her bony shoulders.

Phil jiggled his feet impatiently. "Do you need any school supplies?"

"Nah."

Jeez, talking to his own kid was like conversing with a brick wall. Maybe he should just get back to practice and let her watch. He felt like an idiot trying to make small talk.

Then she looked him straight in the eye. "Mom says you're a drunk. Are you?"

Oh, Christ, here we go. "You know I go to AA meetings. Yeah, I've been a drunk."

"Mom says you only sober up for visitations, but you drink the rest of the time."

Phil bit back a curse and kept his cool. "I haven't had a drink in three years."

"Mom says you're a loser."

Phil rested his hands on his wide spread knees. "Well, I've had my ups and downs, just like everybody else. I didn't live up to your mother's expectations. But I'm trying to make up for past mistakes. Don't count me out of the game yet."

Melissa stood up. "If you can make this group of hammerheads into a winning team, I guess you wouldn't be such a loser."

She started down the bleacher steps, then stopped and turned around. "Did you know that a cockroach can live six months without its head?"

Phil couldn't suppress a grin. "No, I didn't know that."

"Oh yeah, it's true. I read it on the Internet. See ya." She bounced down to her bicycle.

Phil watched her slim figure mount the bike and push off. The pressure was on. He had to turn these hammerheads into football players.
He had to do it for Melissa.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah!! Free samples!!  Here's a bite from my book, Better Off Without Him.  Our main character, Mona Berman, a successful romance writer, watched her husband walk out for a younger, blonder woman.  Now, a few months later, her three teen-aged daughters have decided it's time for a chat.

They approached me as a group.  Never a good sign.  They sat in a row on the bench in the kitchen, the rain outside pouring down the sliding door behind them.  Miranda, the natural leader, spoke first.

“Mom, we’ve been doing some talking during the past few days.”

Talking.  They’d been talking.  I cursed the rain and smiled at them.  “And?”

Lauren cleared her throat.  “Well, it’s just that it’s been about three months since Daddy moved out.”

I nodded encouragingly.  Maybe this wouldn’t be too bad.  Maybe they wanted to finally talk about their feelings of anger and betrayal.  Maybe they wanted to tell me how they really hated visiting their father because they realized what a horrid man he was.  Maybe they wanted to thank me for being such a fabulous mother. 

“Yes, honey.  Three months.  That’s about right.”

They all nodded.  No one spoke.

“So?” I prompted.

Miranda straightened up.  “So we think you should start dating again.”

“Dating?” I said.

“Let’s face it, Mom,” Jessica leaned forward.  “Dad and Dominique are a sure thing.  They’re getting married as soon as they can. You can forget about happily ever after with Dad, okay?  And you’re not getting any younger.  We figure if you start now, maybe you can get somebody before it gets too late.”

“Dating?” I said again.

Lauren gave Jess a very dirty look.  “What she means is,” she said meaningfully, “that we don’t want you to be alone.  In the next few years we’ll all be out of the house, and, well, we don’t want you to be living with just Aunt Lily and the dog and the cat.”

“Dating?”  I was having a bit of a hard time with this.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Dee--

I love it.  I have two daughters who are now trying to set me straight. 

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Dee, I love it too!  Just great!  And the title rocks! 

Dana,  Are they succeeding?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Since this is a Baby Boomer thread, it seems appropriate to share what my main character, the reborn spinster, blogs about age. I'm only including 3 individual paragraphs of it because it's too long to post the whole thing here. (Sometimes she's a bit of a blabbermouth.)

* * *​
Most of the time, I don't remember what my age is because it keeps changing every year. So I concentrate on remembering when I was born and what the current year is. That way I can just do the math if I really need to know how old I am. Of course, they keep changing the current year, but at least there are external reminders to help me remember that.

As if chronological age isn't complicated enough, there are all the different time periods or passages in a person's life-child, teenager, adult, middle-aged, over-the-hill, and "gee, I didn't know you were still alive." And let's not forget about the "best years of your life," a time period that doesn't apply to any specific age, but seems to depend on whose years you're talking about. In fact, they're so nonspecific, I don't even know which ones are my own best years. I'm hoping I haven't had them yet because if I did, they weren't that good. Or that memorable.

By the way, I'd like to share something about being in your fifties with those who haven't gotten there yet. It's a strange age-not "bad" strange-just strange. It's an in-between age, similar to being a teenager, except (hopefully) with more money and less acne. As a teenager, you're no longer a child, but you're not quite an adult. When you're in your fifties, you're not young anymore, but you're not old either. Both are transitional periods where the rules you used to play by no longer apply. But you're not allowed to play by any of the new rules that you know are coming next. You're always considered to be too old to still be doing something or too young to do something else. So I finally gave up trying to follow the rules, old or new, and started making up my own rules.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Lee, this is terrific!

Except for one thing:  in our fifties some of us have acne AND wrinkles.  A sad, sad state of affairs indeed.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Ruth Harris said:


> Lee, this is terrific!
> 
> Except for one thing: in our fifties some of us have acne AND wrinkles. A sad, sad state of affairs indeed.


Yeah, what is with that?

Lee, I think you could do what Diana Estill and Jan Hurst-Nicholson are doing--writing observational comedy, or at least marketing yourself that way. You have a wonderful way of sailing off zingers, one after the other.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

> Yeah, what is with that?


Age and hormones on a collision course? Bleh...


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

This isn't my book, but I drink a lot of wine and think other "boomers" embibe also.

Winning Wines: Medal Winners for $12 or Less (Kindle Edition)



Check it out!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Yeah, what is with that?
> 
> Lee, I think you could do what Diana Estill and Jan Hurst-Nicholson are doing--writing observational comedy, or at least marketing yourself that way. You have a wonderful way of sailing off zingers, one after the other.
> 
> Dana Taylor


If only. But coming up with a steady stream of pieces similar to the age excerpt would be both challenging and fatiguing. Most of my humor is a little too off-the-wall for the general public to relate to.



Ruth Harris said:


> Lee, this is terrific!
> 
> Except for one thing: in our fifties some of us have acne AND wrinkles. A sad, sad state of affairs indeed.


Yes, acne AND wrinkles is the ultimate insult. That, along with the hair on your head turning gray while hair which suddenly appears where it shouldn't be is dark.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

It's been a while since this thread was bumped up. Since that time a wonderful blog has been constructed by Lee Sinclair called "Boomers and Books" at http://boomersandbooks.wordpress.com/ Kindleboards served as the birthing ground.

I have a new release, a spiritual memoir entitled "Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me." Yeah, that's a mouthful! I appreciate the help I received from several authors here at KB getting it to market.



If you're the spiritually curious type, I encourage you to check it out.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The B&B blog is thriving thanks to all the BB's on the Kindle boards.  Tomorrow I'm uploading a review of The Creative Habit by Twyla Tharp.  It's about enhancing & nourishing your creativity.


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

A thread that could have been made for me!  'Steady Past Your Granny's' is a book of non-fiction short stories that should bring a chuckle of recognition from fellow baby-boomers everywhere.  Try this example:

"I remember watching a cartoon or some such when I was small that somehow instilled the notion in my mind that there was some awful nameless beast living in the toilet that was biding its time, waiting to capture unsuspecting children.  Somehow this notion then became contorted into the conviction that, in order to avoid the clutches of this horrific, and probably foul-smelling, nemesis, I had to get downstairs before the toilet had finished flushing.  Our bathroom in Anglesey Road (yes, we had a bathroom!  Posh, weren’t we?)  had been created by converting the back bedroom of what was, originally, a three-bedroom terraced house, and the toilet was at the far end of this room, by the window.  This meant, for the aspiring junior flush racer, a frantic pull of the handle, followed by a sprint across the linoleum, up two steps to the landing and then along the landing and down the stairs to the relative sanctuary of our living room.  This may not sound particularly daunting or challenging but you need to know that I was pathologically scared of heights, also widths, depths and just about any dimension you can imagine, and was desperately trying not to make my way downstairs by sliding from step to step on my bottom.  Timidity on the staircase does not fit well with panic-stricken flight and it’s a wonder that my childhood did not come to an abrupt end with me in a crumpled heap behind the stair’s door."


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Phil--

Wasn't there some Tidy-Bowl commercial with a monster in it? I can just see a small child taking it literally. You paint a vivid picture.

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Gee, I thought monsters lurked under the bed when I was a kid.  Never dawned on me to worry about the toilet.  lol


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if the image came from a commercial, or a story, or just my own fevered imagination, but it stayed with me for a good few years  

Thanks for the kind comment.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Phil--
> 
> Wasn't there some Tidy-Bowl commercial with a monster in it? I can just see a small child taking it literally. You paint a vivid picture.
> 
> Dana


The Tidy Bowl quote reminded me of when I first saw my son drinking some new soda that was colored blue. "You drinkin' Tidy Bowl?" I said. Of course he didn't know what I was talking about and I had to explain it to him. We still laugh about that. Was the Tidy Bowl commercial the one where the old gent in the blazer sits in a rowboat in a flushbox talking about TB?

Anyway, this is a nice thread. I'd like to include a sample of my work sometime. Anyway, if you want to go back to 68 - 70, you might want to sample Carl Melcher.

Best, 
Paul Clayton


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

Ruth Harris said:


> Gee, I thought monsters lurked under the bed when I was a kid. Never dawned on me to worry about the toilet. lol


I like to spread the paranoia around a little


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

So you can suffer less & we can suffer more? _Could_ I be more paranoid than this? lol


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

Ruth Harris said:


> So you can suffer less & we can suffer more? _Could_ I be more paranoid than this? lol


There's always room for improvement, Ruth


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

I just wanted to mention that the "Boomers and Books" blog is a group blog, so there are a bunch of authors who are working hard to make it a great blog.  All I did was set up the basic structure for it.  We've been doing lots of book reviews--we do seem to have quite a few nonfiction readers, but we have a broad variety of interests.  We are also blogging about other topics of interest to boomers, everything from retrospects to wit & wisdom pieces.

If you've written a book you think would appeal to boomers, be sure to add the info to our book listings pages.  There are guidelines there for how to do it.  Actually just about any well-written book with a good story and interesting characters would appeal to at least some boomers.  Well, except for maybe YA Vampire ones.  Then, again...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Love this thread, Lee! and I'll check out the blog, too--I'm over at WordPress, too. (www.amyshojai.com)

Yes, I am a boomer. Been a pro-writer for 20+ years, and have a little over a book a year and countless articles/columns/blogs to show for it. Nonfiction, though...hoping the fiction WIP will do as well.

Guess the two "aging" pet books would be full of boomer-icity. *s* Anti aging for cats and dogs, the aging issues older pets face (same as their "boomer" owners), and how to care for them. So you get up in the morning, take your arthritis meds and then give glucosamine to the dog; have a cup of caffeine to get your motor running while you offer the kitty some catnip to do the same.   And then ultimately, recognizing and implementing quality of life issues for beloved fur-kids, and then knowing when--and how--to lovingly let go. Lots of "golden moments" true stories of cat/dog successful agers.


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

Lee Sinclair said:


> I just wanted to mention that the "Boomers and Books" blog is a group blog, so there are a bunch of authors who are working hard to make it a great blog. All I did was set up the basic structure for it. We've been doing lots of book reviews--we do seem to have quite a few nonfiction readers, but we have a broad variety of interests. We are also blogging about other topics of interest to boomers, everything from retrospects to wit & wisdom pieces.
> 
> If you've written a book you think would appeal to boomers, be sure to add the info to our book listings pages. There are guidelines there for how to do it. Actually just about any well-written book with a good story and interesting characters would appeal to at least some boomers. Well, except for maybe YA Vampire ones. Then, again...


_All I did_? Far too modest, Lee. I cannot imagine how the blog would have evolved without you. With of course a nod to Ruth who began the whole Boomer discussion.

Welcome all newbies, please do have a look and add your books and comments. Love the way the discussion has gone into the toilet... in true Boomer style!

Sharon


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's Ruth (what? you thought I was in the loo? Special toilet ref in honour of Royal Wedding) with a little shameless BB self-promo.  If you remember--fondly or not--the 70's & 80's, you might enjoy Husbands & Lovers. Now 99c and on 3 Amazon bestseller lists. A NYTimes bestseller. "Brilliant" according to the Ft Worth Star Telegram.  Remember? Back when there were newspapers & they reviewed books?


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for this opportunity!

Although most of the characters in Cave turn 40 at the time the novel is set, that in turn is at the turn of the millennium, making them boomers. Much of the story takes place above ground and there are scenes at university and music festivals, circa 1980.

‘Die happy!’
Those were the last words Marty heard, as the ladder was shaken out of his grasp and he fell down the entrance shaft of the cave.

But Marty is determined to stay alive and to escape. And as he strives to do so, we learn about his life and his friends and the reason he came to be in this mess.

Cave is a twisting tale of friendships, relationships and reunions. There are idyllic memories of university and mud-strewn, drug-strewn music festivals. And there’s the harsh reality of what happens when the drug trips go wrong. And then there’s the cave – on the one hand a promised land, waiting to be discovered, and on the other the force of nature, waiting to bite back.

Come on a virtual trip into the underworld that is Cave.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

iamstoryteller said:


> _All I did_? Far too modest, Lee. I cannot imagine how the blog would have evolved without you. With of course a nod to Ruth who began the whole Boomer discussion.
> 
> Welcome all newbies, please do have a look and add your books and comments. Love the way the discussion has gone into the toilet... in true Boomer style!
> 
> Sharon


In light of this discussion thread, the blog probably would have gone down the toilet...and it still might. If you recall from my book, em's one true talent in life is fixing toilets. So I feel right at home when it comes to discussing loos. (I woke up in the middle of the night so I figured I may as well watch the Royal wedding, and I actually wondered what someone would do if they needed to use the loo during the service.) Besides that, when you acquire the wisdom that comes with age, you know what's truly important in life. And toilets are very important. Just try living without one for a while.

Did you know there was a toilet museum?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

As a BB, my memory is shot but this (royal) story is true, just don't remember which King gave this particular & very practical advice to a young prince (the Duke of Windsor maybe?) who was about to embark on a royal tour. The advice? Use the loo whenever you possibly can.

PS: In answer to your question, I suspect the "need to go" is handled somewhat like at the Oscars where there are "space fillers" at the ready.  Can't have empty seats, can we? (that's the royal "we" in keeping for the day)


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Shouldn't that be the royal "wee?"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Of course. Unless it's the royal #2.


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

A toilet museum. Just a wee one I suppose... Em would approve.

Sharon


----------

